# x13thangelx UNOFFICIAL CM9 Discussion thread



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

So I've gotten a bit sick of how off topic the CM9 thread has gotten so I decided a discussion thread was in order. Post pretty much anything that has to do with x13thangelx's CM9 port here and we can leave the thread on the dev forum for bug reports ONLY. I personally love this rom and would like it to flourish by keeping our dev happy!


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

twisted_58 said:


> So I've gotten a bit sick of how off topic the CM9 thread has gotten so I decided a discussion thread was in order. Post pretty much anything that has to do with x13thangelx's CM9 port here and we can leave the thread on the dev forum for bug reports ONLY. I personally love this rom and would like it to flourish by keeping our dev happy!


 great idea.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## OldBaldy (Jun 12, 2011)

So, is the camera working yet?

(Sorry, couldn't help myself - I'm a baaaaaaaad boy.) 

Sent from my DROIDX w/CM7/CM9/VORTEX whichever I'm booted to at the moment.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

I like pie

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## bimmerfreak0 (Jan 28, 2012)

When will the camera be done...


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

You guys are terrible.... Lol


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Any eta on nfc working?!

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> I like pie
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


who doesn't

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## TheFeshy (Mar 9, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Any eta on nfc working?!
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


I hear it's planned for right after they enable dual-core.


----------



## Mortakai (Jan 26, 2012)

So has anyone test driven the camera from the newsest the yet-to-be-released release? 03/08


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Mortakai said:


> So has anyone test driven the camera from the newsest the yet-to-be-released release? 03/08


Good question... Anyone? Will it launch preview in less than 100 FC's?


----------



## dtroup64 (Dec 8, 2011)

My understanding is that on the new one, the camera will only work if you first paint you're entire background, and everything in it, a shade of pink. It's a very picky camera.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

The camera is definitely getting progress, but the update screwed up the audio,but bobAcarusso posted a fix here. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18589-cyanogenmod-9-unofficial-beta/page__st__2340__p__538542#entry538542


----------



## athlon4011 (Oct 4, 2011)

Has anyone had any luck with the dock with the 3/8 build? This is probably the main reason why I am not using cm9 as my daily driver. I could honestly care less about camera. If I wanted to use a camera i would just boot into pooka's cm7


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Camera works with Vignette Demo from google play.



twisted_58 said:


> yup. may have to exit and re-enter the app to take another pic but preview loaded right away. also btw the filters will make your photo "almost" correct.


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Bump. x13thangelx would really like if we used this thread instead of polluting the rom thread.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone have issues with calandar sync? I am on the 308 build and have tried the moto 308 gapps and the regular 304 gapps and neither let my calendars sync.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I put the 0308 build on my DX and only got hte camera to turn on once. It looked right color wise, but that was it. It never came back on. I put my backed up CM9 on my phoen again and will wait until the camera has at least a 90% success rate for initializing.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> I put the 0308 build on my DX and only got hte camera to turn on once. It looked right color wise, but that was it. It never came back on. I put my backed up CM9 on my phoen again and will wait until the camera has at least a 90% success rate for initializing.


Are you trying to use stock camera? Third party apps seems to have better success, specifically lgCamera.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Feb 27, 2012)

recommend using v6 supercharger with it?


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

runnirr said:


> Are you trying to use stock camera? Third party apps seems to have better success, specifically lgCamera.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


No, I used a few of the aftermarket ones that were said to work in the thread. I know the stock one relies on the hardware drivers and will not work.


----------



## kieso (Mar 17, 2012)

I was just curious if the dev or any users are using elixir 2 to see what the CPU, memory, etc is doing? I tried out encounter for a couple day but noticed how warm my phone was running constantly so I used elixir 2 and saw the CPU was running at 90% and up constantly. Its possible the voltage regulators aren't correct either and could cause a real meltdown. Is anyone noticing high cpu usage or if their phone is feeling hot on this rom?


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Feb 27, 2012)

should i be using an antivirus program?


----------



## rayne58 (Jan 9, 2012)

kieso said:


> I was just curious if the dev or any users are using elixir 2 to see what the CPU, memory, etc is doing? I tried out encounter for a couple day but noticed how warm my phone was running constantly so I used elixir 2 and saw the CPU was running at 90% and up constantly. Its possible the voltage regulators aren't correct either and could cause a real meltdown. Is anyone noticing high cpu usage or if their phone is feeling hot on this rom?


Don't even worry about it man the battery life, speed and consistency is amazing I personally am thoroughly impressed with this rom by far the fastest I've used (been flashing for a solid year now since like froyo lmao) and the battery life I have been getting is crazy good better than any other, I am using the shadowtweaks also http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19133-governorstweaks-shadowtweaks-from-halosghost-29-02-2012/


----------



## kieso (Mar 17, 2012)

rayne58 said:


> Don't even worry about it man the battery life, speed and consistency is amazing I personally am thoroughly impressed with this rom by far the fastest I've used (been flashing for a solid year now since like froyo lmao) and the battery life I have been getting is crazy good better than any other, I am using the shadowtweaks also http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19133-governorstweaks-shadowtweaks-from-halosghost-29-02-2012/


I might give it a shot. Does the verizon 3g hotspots app work on it if I push it to the system/app directory? Or is everyone only tethering the other way?


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

just in case anyone wants the stock camera icon, download desktop Visualizer, and link the stock icon to lgcamera.. then you can backup and uninstall the stock.. that lg icon was ugly enough without the word free over top hahaha

Sent from my DROID X using Tapatalk


----------



## kieso (Mar 17, 2012)

well I decided to give this a try and I must say its impressive and smooth. 3g hotspots app causes the phone to soft reboot. Great build, I'm going to stick with it. I saw some people saying the lgcamera app only works once or twice, if you FC it then open it again it works.


----------

